# westerly renown ketch '72 32'



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

Do you guys have experience with this boat?

does his ask look like a reasonable starting point? 

the quandry im in is the cost to move my boat vs sell it (hopefully) and just get another one--but ill post that issue seperately.

thanks
Q


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

QuickMick said:


> Do you guys have experience with this boat?
> 
> does his ask look like a reasonable starting point?
> 
> ...


Hey Quinn....did you forget something ?

I checked Yachtworld but all the WRs listed are in Europe.

Linky linky....?


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

These are a bit of a cult boat in the UK with a strong owners group.

I stole this from their site



> (First published in WOA magazine No. 47, Winter 1991, this updated version was published in WOA magazine No 65, Winter 2000)
> 
> In the first years of the 1970s, Westerly established the base upon which fame and fortune were to be built. By the end of 1971 they had a range of small cruisers, which in terms of interior volume, handling and build quality is unsurpassed to this day.
> 
> ...


Not going to be fast but a good solid cruising boat.

I think it is likely that it would have had a Volvo engine which many people would see as a negative point nowadays if it is still running on the original due to spares costs.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

So......designed by Laurent Giles hisself ? Heavy duty.

For those of you on the young side old fartdom the name may not mean much but to those of us who once stood proudly to attention in the service of the British Empire its a great name indeed.

You Canadians will know him as the designer of a wee thing called Trekka (2nd pic), that young Johnny Guswell sailed around the world, at the time the youngest chap to have done so. Then of course LG also designed Eric and Susan Hiscock's legendary Wanderer III plus of course the Virtue (pic 1), Carboneer and Salar (pic 3).




























LG was not a designer of the super fast yahoo you beaut jaw droppers like my other great British design hero William Fife. Fife's Astor I'll post just cos she is gorgeous. Took line honours in the Syd - Hob on three occasions btw. When she still flew the Oz flag and not that of the Evil Empire.










but I digress......Quinn, while I am loathe to send you off to another board you might find more information on the Westerly at YBW.com. That is Yachting and Boating monthly. Look for the forums link.


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

Here is the link:

Westerly Renown Ketch, 1972, Palacios, Texas sailboat for sale


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Quinn
Here are a couple of links that might help. First the UKs Westerly owner's assoc.
Westerly Owners Association
And the Yahoo Westerly owner's group
Westerly-Owners : Westerly Owners Group

Westerly is a solid if a bit dated boat. I owned a Westerly 25 in the early 70s and it was a well built boat.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Have to say I do like the look of the Grampian interior. The Renown appears to have an absolutely pathetic galley. I couldn't live with that galley for a weekender let alone a live aboard.


----------



## Zed (Jun 20, 2012)

I hate to resurrect a really old thread, but my post count is too low to even send a PM.

Did you ever go look at it? Looks to be back on the market at a to good to be true price. Trying to decide if it's worth the dive to look at.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Zed said:


> I hate to resurrect a really old thread, but my post count is too low to even send a PM.
> 
> Did you ever go look at it? Looks to be back on the market at a to good to be true price. Trying to decide if it's worth the dive to look at.


Older British boats are hard to sell in the USA. If it is the one in Miami it does indeed look like a deal. Might be an estate sale hence the comment about the engine work needed.

A boat like this in the UK with the original Volvo replaced by a Yanmar would sell for something like $30,000 US + if the rest was also in reasonable nick.


----------

